# FREE URQ PARTS!!!!!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

All gone, in 10 minuets no less!
The internet is a wonderful thing-sometimes.


_Modified by Sepp at 4:18 PM 4-19-2004_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FREE URQ PARTS!!!!! (Sepp)*

Found a pair of rear reflectors for the North American cars only...
FREE!!!!all yours.


----------

